# DP in pregnancy



## cazz_mm (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, I have only just found out about dawn phenomenon, as I appear to be battling with it, or at least something similar. I was diagnosed with type 1 over 8 years ago and have never had these problems but am about 10 weeks pregnant and it has kicked in in the last couple of weeks. 

The problem is that I can wake up with decent blood sugar readings, but as soon as I eat breakfast it soars up to 15 or higher. I have tried not eating carbs for brakfast, but my blood sugar still rises and then I still have a massive spike as soon as I eat carbs at lunch. And all of this ininevitabley followed by hypos in the early evening.

Does anyone have any advice??

x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Cazz, welcome to the forum What insulin regime are you on? If MDI, I wonder if taking your insulin a little before your breakfast might help? Maybe some of the other pregnant ladies/mothers can offer advice, so I moved your post to the Pregnancy section.


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Cazz,

Congratulations and welcome to the forum I'm currently 29 weeks pregnant and have found that I've had to battle with this problem also. As notherner said one thing to try is to try and do your injection a little bit before (I was told 15 minutes before but i never quite manage to do it that early) also splitting the dose does help if your giving yourself over 30 units. I didn't start having problems with my control until about 20+ weeks when my insulin needs rapidly increased since then i've been really battling getting my bs levels down to normal injecting up to 8 times a day. I would talk to my dsn because it sounds like your ratio's to carb's aren't working anymore because your getting high's after breakfast and lunch and then hypoing in the evening and also maybe you need your background insulin changed. Hope that advice was of use to you. Good luck with it all.

Emma x


----------



## cazz_mm (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi

Thanks Emma and Northerner - I was thinking of trying to take my long acting insulin earlier in the morning - but that meant setting my alarm just to do it and I haven't managed that yet!

The team at the hospital are trying to adjust my ratios but it doesnt seem to be working and I have started taking more insulin with breakfast than they told me to but it still doesn't seem to work! I am definately going to try taking it a while before I eat though - fingers crossed it works!!

Have my first scan on Monday so I'll finally find out how far along I am (as I have no idea!!) 

xx


----------

